# refrig venting



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi guy's, When I was reading on the other forum they were talking about venting for the refrig and adding fans. 
For proper venting the distance between the coils and outside wall should be about 1" and the area above the refrig between the roof should be sealed so no air can get on top of the refer. Think smooth unobstucted air flow from door vent to roof vent with air going through the coils not around.
I went out and checked mine and had the following clearences 3 1/2" to outside wall and open to top of refer. This cost me a trip to home depot to buy some sheet metal. I cut a piece and slipped it down the backside between the box and the wall and screwed it at the top and bottom, then cut a piece to seal off over the refer to the roof vent opening. If you put a fan in it should be installed above the coils at roof level otherwise you will mess up the convection flow. A little computer fan works great and they are inexpensive at radio shack. You guy's may want to check to see if your's are done the same way. Kirk


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Is it normal to smell some indications of warm plastic odors outside of the RV when the frig is running on LP?

No odor when running on AC. Is this normal odor when the frig is new?

Just wondering.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi mike, What I found on mine was that some of the fiberglass insulation had fallen down off the side wall and was partially blocking the fire tube and it did smell like plastic burning but only after a long time of the refer working on gas.
Normally you will get a slight smell but only for a short time and only when the unit is first fired up when brand new then it should go way. Kirk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I have run my frig on propane for some time now have not noticed any smells.

Thor


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

My refrigerator had a hot plastic smell the first time that I used it on LP. What I found was that the black plastic tube with the bug screen in the end had been cut too long. It was bent around to take up the excess length, and was contacting the burner tube. Luckily there was enough length left that I just had to cut it and put the bug screen in the end. I routed it away from the burner tube and secured it with a couple of bundle ties. Might be woth checking.

Happy camping,

Gary


----------

